# need help with household goods



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope all are well. I need advice on bringing some personal items into Mexico. Here's the situation--my husband and I had our FM3s and our packing list all approved, and we were ready to head out to our retirement. Then, my daughter became very ill, and I needed to stay in Canada to be with her, and my grandson who has juvenile diabetes. Now my husband made the trip in July, and has found us a home, etc. My daughter has recovered and I can join him there now, except my FM3 has expired. The plan is for me to enter Mexico on a 6 month tourist visa, and reapply for my FM3 in Mexico. Most of our items are already there when my husband went, but there are still a couple of items that I would really love to keep, one being a buffet and hutch that my parents gave me years ago. They are both deceased and I would really like to keep that gift from them, and I would like to also bring my art supplies with me. How much of a problem do you think this will be, and if I need to pay duty on these items, what kind of dollars am I looking at? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much

Patti


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My guess is that you should go back to the Mexican Consulate and explain your situation, without the details of your husband's load of stuff already going to Mexico. See if you can cancel your old FM3 (It may not be expired, as such, but you have exceeded the required entry date, etc. As such, they may be able to issue an extension, or if they cancel it, an entirely new FM3 with new dates to fit your needs. Only they can tell you that. If you haven't actually cancelled an FM3, but failed to abide by its requirements, you can be fined. If you try to get another, it can get complicated in Mexico if they discover the orignial still out there & you might have to go out of Mexico and start over. So, again, get it straightened out with the consulate. Once done, you can carry or ship your stuff without a problem; maybe without a 'menaje de casa'.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

you have to turn in your fm3 to the office you recieved it..... and should apply for a new one. you already went through the process so its all documentation...


----------

